# Kabel auch dabei? - Zusammenbauneuling



## Kroft (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Nicht wundern über die Frage, aber ich habe mir noch nie einen Computer selber zusammengebaut und so wollte ich einfach nur wissen ob die Kabel/Stecker etc. bei der bestellten Hardware immer mitgeliefert wird?
Also ob z.B. bei einer internen Festplatte das Kabel zum Mainboard dabei ist.
Ist vielleicht ein bisschen Stumpf, aber besser fragen als nachher da zu stehen und keine Kabel zu haben 
Danke schonmal 

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

Die Sata-Kabel für die Festplatten sollten eigentlich beim Mainboard dabei sein.
Wenn du die komplette Hardware für den PC hast, sind normalerweise alle nötigen Kabel dabei.


----------



## dot (1. Juni 2009)

SATA-, IDE-, Floppy-Kabel -> Beim Mainboard
Internes Audiokabel -> Bei einer Retail-Soundkarte
DVI-VGA Adapter -> Bei der Grafikkarte
...

Eigentlich sollte alles dabei sein was du beim Zusammenbau benoetigst.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juni 2009)

in der regel sind alle kabel mit dabei, nur meistens nicht dort wo man es erwartet (zb würde ch bei ner fesplatte ja die kabel für strom und daten bei der festplatte beilegen und nicht beim mb aber das ist ja letztendlich egal)
allerdings ist bei vielen externen geräten wie drucker (usb) oder externe festplatte (esata) die strippen weswegen auch immer nicht mit dabei...also vorm kauf mal informieren und ggf gleich mitbestellen, dass gleich alles funzt und man nicht noch mal nachbestellen muss


----------



## Kroft (1. Juni 2009)

Gut 
Könntet ihr einmal darüber gucken ob ich irgendwas vergessen habe auszusuchen?
Ich neige nämlich dazu einfach vergessen etwas auszusuchen, was ich normalerweise brauche damit es funktioniert xD 
Ich nen hier nur die Komponenten, keine genauen Produkte...

-Cpu
-Soundkarte
-Grafikkarte
-Netzteil
-RAM
-Festplatte
-Extra CPU-Kühlung
-Extra GPU-Kühlung
-Wärmeleitpaste
-Gehäuse
-Mainboard
-Gehäuselüfter
-DVD-Brenner

Hab ich also irgendetwas vergessen?
Danke fürs drübergucken  

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

> -Extra GPU-Kühlung


Wieso? Auf der Grafikkarte ist schon ein Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Kroft (1. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß. Die ist mir mit dem standart Teil aber zu laut und zu heiß.
Deshalb ja auch "extra" 
Hab ich denn irgendetwas vergessen oder ist alles dabei?

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

Welche hast du dir denn ausgesucht und wieso nimmst du nicht einfach eine leisere?


----------



## Kroft (1. Juni 2009)

Ausgesucht habe ich mir die MSI Radeon HD 4870 X2 OC .
Aber meine Frage war ja auch nur, ob nun alles dabei ist, und nicht ob die Hardware die ich ausgesucht habe gut ist...


----------



## Beat84 (1. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar eine merkwürdige Reihenfolge, aber es ist alles dabei, damit der Rechner läuft: CPU, RAM, Board, GraKa, Festplatte, Laufwerk, Netzteil, Gehäuse.


----------



## Kroft (1. Juni 2009)

Meine Reihenfolge ist echt bisschen komisch 
Gut das ich alles hab 
Danke fürs durchlesen  

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## Kroft (11. Juni 2009)

Nochmal eine Frage...ich will zwei Festplatten in einem RAID 0 Modus betreiben, muss ich dann irgendwelche Kabel mit bestellen?
Wäre froh, wenn wer schnell antworten könnte, wollte mein System nämlich heute abend bestellen 

Gruß,

Kroft


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

Dann wirst du glaube ich noch ein zusätzliches Satakabel benötigen.
War bei mir so, weil beim Mainboard nur zwei dabei waren.


----------



## Kroft (11. Juni 2009)

okay, ich werd dann mal beim Zubehör meines Mainboards nachgucken...du meinst noch ein Sata Kabel, weil der Brenner eins Braucht und die eine Festplatte, oder?
Also 1Brenner + 2 Festplatten = 3 Sata Kabel, richtig?
Also kein zusätzliches, weil die beiden Platten im RAID 0  Modus laufen, so gesehen.


----------



## Kroft (11. Juni 2009)

Hier  steht, dass vier SATA300 Kabel mitbgeliefert werden. Ich kann ein SATA300 Kabel  (SATA II) auch für SATA I benutzen, oder?


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Juni 2009)

Ja das dürfte funktionieren, die beiden Schnittstellen sind zueinander kompatibel.

grüße, Railroads


----------

